# Introducing Newbies



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I know I am not a 30 year veteran, only having fly fished since fifteen, and off and on at that. Thus making me not worthy to teach anything. However I always love sharing the sport with others when I can. My cousin now lives with us in Pensacola. He brought over his fly rod his girlfriend got him for his birthday. He had never used it. Yesterday evening he decided he wanted to go downstairs on the courtyard, and learn to get it done. So down we went, and got on the four principles of Lefty Kreh. He finally got about a twenty foot shot out consistently, and wanted to try to catch a fish. I kind of snickered thought to myself, lol that cast would barely get to a brookie on a Carolina stream. Then I decided what the heck lets hit the lights. The winds were down, and I had a stick out pole figured we could get close enough to get just off the light and anchor up. The results were good for him. Here is the clip and picture. Moral to the story you don't have to be the best teacher, just a teacher take a kid fishing even if it's an old kid LOL. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcUyRvSqK7o


----------

